# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  Iva ristoranti soci snc

## lollolo

Buongiorno, 
volevo chiedere se per le spese di alberghi e ristoranti sostenute da soci di una snc l'iva è detraibile? 
Grazie

----------


## StefanoPadova

sempre detraibile!
anzi attenzione che se non si effettua la detrazione l'iva indetraibile è anche indeducibile!!!
poi capire se il costo è deducibile al 100% o al 75% 
in questo caso è al 75% però se i soci sono amministratori provvederei a dei rimborsi spese e (se effettuate al di fuori del comune) le metterei come spese di viaggio deducibili al 100% (entro il limite di 180 euro al di)   :Wink:

----------


## lollolo

In questo caso le fatture non devono riportare anche il nominativo del socio. Confermi?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> In questo caso le fatture non devono riportare anche il nominativo del socio. Confermi?

  Ma i soci sono amministratori ??

----------


## lollolo

Non ho con me l'atto costitutivo della società, ma immagino che siano entrambi soci amministratori.

----------


## StefanoPadova

da quello che mi risulta sono le spese di ospitalità a dover essere integrate con il nome del cliente (per nn confonderle con spese di rappresentanza).
Nel tuo caso il socio amministratore spesa per pranzo è deducibile al 75% e iva detraibile

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Non ho con me l'atto costitutivo della società, ma immagino che siano entrambi soci amministratori.

  Immaginare non va bene; è meglio accertare !  :Smile:

----------


## lollolo

Si, sono entrambi amministratori. 
Ne approfitto per chiarire un altro dubbio. Per la registrazione del fatture dei ristoranti adatterò la disciplina di cui al dpr 695/96 art. 6. Il dubbio che mi viene è relativo alla numerazione delle fatture da indicare nel prospetto riepilogativo, visto che l'unica numerazione che attribuisco è quella cronologica ai fini iva.  
Grazie

----------


## PIERO5625

Posso fare una domanda in merito all'argomento?
Io sono amministratore e socio di una snc con solo mia moglie come altra socia.
I pasti che per forza vengono fatti (risparmiando il piu' possibile)vengono fatti al ristorante tutti i mezziogiorni io li registro cosi:iva detraibile e poi costo deducibile 75&#37;
dell'imponibile ed il 25% costo indeducibile.E' corretto come faccio?
Grazie per Vs.gentilezza 
PIERO5625

----------


## sapcons

> sempre detraibile!
> anzi attenzione che se non si effettua la detrazione l'iva indetraibile è anche indeducibile!!!
> poi capire se il costo è deducibile al 100% o al 75% 
> in questo caso è al 75% però se i soci sono amministratori provvederei a dei rimborsi spese e (se effettuate al di fuori del comune) le metterei come spese di viaggio deducibili al 100% (entro il limite di 180 euro al di)

  Io sulla nuova normativa ho compreso quanto segue:
1) Se si tratta di vitto e alloggio riferiti all'esercizio dell'attività deduco al 100% il costo e al 100% l'iva in quanto inerenti e collegati direttamente con le prestazioni di servizi erogate;
2) se si tratta di spese di rappresentanza, le classiche cene o pranzi con prospet, il costo deducibile al 75% e l'iva detraibile al 100%;
3) In ogni caso per trasferte al di fuori del comune è consentito portare in deduzione delle indennità sino alla concorrenza dei 46 euro circa che devono essere ridotti di un terzo se vengono rimborsati anche pasti a piè di lista.

----------


## sabrinallt

Riprendo questo post perchè più cerco di documentarmi più mi vengono dubbi.
Il punto è questo: un socio (anche amministratore) di una snc, con la residenza in una città diversa dalla sede operativa della snc, va a pranzare vicino all'ufficio (anche se ha una casa in affitto nella stessa città dove la snc ha sede operativa). Visto che la sua residenza cmq non coincide con la città sede operativa della snc, la spesa la posso considerare deducibile al 75% con iva detraibile al 100% ?
In alcuni post su altri siti ho letto che le spese per ristorante dei soci nel comune non sono deducibili e l'iva è indetraibile ma credevo che anche la circolare dell'agenzia delle entrate avesse ammesso questa possibilità...sono un pò confusa, qualcuno me lo può chiarire?
ciao e grazie.

----------


## Bomber

> Riprendo questo post perchè più cerco di documentarmi più mi vengono dubbi.
> Il punto è questo: un socio (anche amministratore) di una snc, con la residenza in una città diversa dalla sede operativa della snc, va a pranzare vicino all'ufficio (anche se ha una casa in affitto nella stessa città dove la snc ha sede operativa). Visto che la sua residenza cmq non coincide con la città sede operativa della snc, la spesa la posso considerare deducibile al 75% con iva detraibile al 100% ?
> In alcuni post su altri siti ho letto che le spese per ristorante dei soci nel comune non sono deducibili e l'iva è indetraibile ma credevo che anche la circolare dell'agenzia delle entrate avesse ammesso questa possibilità...sono un pò confusa, qualcuno me lo può chiarire?
> ciao e grazie.

  Il punto interessa anche me. A quale circolare ti riferisci, di preciso?
Cmq, in una Snc con 2 soci amministratori, io considero le spese per ristoranti (con al massimo 2 coperti...) deducibili nel limite del 75%, con iva detraibile al 100%.
Questo anche in caso di spese effettuate nel comune stesso: ritengo infatti che la spesa sia cmq inerente l'attività esercitata.

----------


## sabrinallt

> Il punto interessa anche me. A quale circolare ti riferisci, di preciso?
> Cmq, in una Snc con 2 soci amministratori, io considero le spese per ristoranti (con al massimo 2 coperti...) deducibili nel limite del 75%, con iva detraibile al 100%.
> Questo anche in caso di spese effettuate nel comune stesso: ritengo infatti che la spesa sia cmq inerente l'attività esercitata.

  Purtroppo non riesco più a trovarla, ma vorrei sapere se qualcuno può aiutarci con il quesito.

----------

